# Where to buy 'live' sand fleas in OBX?



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Will be there week of October 1 to 8 and would love to fish for pompanos. Would rather spend time fishing instead of looking for bait. 

Is there a tackle shop that sells live sand fleas? How about frozen ones and are these just as effective?

Where in the northern OBX (pier or surf) is the best location to fish for pompanos?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Wilber would be more suited to answer this one..*

But,I'll giver a try..   

NO tackle shops here or in N OBX,to my knowlege sell sandfleas.. Gatherin sandfleas is no real hard job,finding the right stretch of beach that they are on can be at times,but generally they are easy to locate.. I don't fish the northern part of OBX for pomps,mostly here in Frisco location to Hatteras inlet. The way I find the holes for them here is to go out at low tide..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Catching Sandfleas is pretty easy. Start at the top of the wave line and dig, they won't be more than 5 inchs deep. If you don't find any move towards the water and keep digging, you'll score.
Fish the drop off in deeper holes, usually that time of year the best spots are from the surf on the North sides of the piers, not too close mind you. 

Good luck, might see ya' on the beach.

PS The Nags Head Surf Fishing Tournament is Thursday and Friday of that week sooooo, the beach will be crowded.


----------



## uncleray (Apr 25, 2005)

It seems when the tide is coming in they are more abundant. You can stand in the wash and see them scrambling back when the wash receeds. A lot don't make it and burrow down as soon as they're out of the water. You'll see the holes even if you don't see the fleas. Just scoop down with both hands and you'll feel them move when you move your fingers. Hooking them is a whole nother game. I usually cut the digger off and hook them through the tail end. Some people peel the shell but all I get is a gooey mess when I try that.


----------

